# 2005 Mock



## scottskiles (May 7, 2003)

can one of the premium subscribers shed some light on the 2005 Mock Draft for the rest of us?? please.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

they will arrest you if U do that


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

and flog you with sticks.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

and you will be tarred and feathered


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>scottskiles</b>!
> can one of the premium subscribers shed some light on the 2005 Mock Draft for the rest of us?? please.


there is going to be a first and second round ...


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

Its more than likely the hawks will be picking with the #1 pick in 04 and 05.. and that the knicks will draft a 6'7 pf


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

and by PF, he will play C anyways


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

And 32 draftees will be from Yugoslavia.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dwight Howard is going in the first round.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

Hakim warrick will be picked in the top 5 or so.. and turn out to be a poor mans jerome moiso!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> Hakim warrick will be picked in the top 5 or so.. and turn out to be a poor mans jerome moiso!


I kind of agree with you, but I think it will happen sooner ... I think Warrick will be lucky to be in the top half of the draft by the time the draft rolls around.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Mike Tyson and Don King will NOT be avalible in this draft.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> I kind of agree with you, but I think it will happen sooner ... I think Warrick will be lucky to be in the top half of the draft by the time the draft rolls around.


Hang on did u just agree with me..??


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> 
> 
> Hang on did u just agree with me..??


Partially.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoseCity</b>!
> Mike Tyson and Don King will NOT be avalible in this draft.


They are available as free agents, due to their age.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Dwight Howard is going in the first round.


So is his older twin brother Desmond. Since we last saw him tear it up for Green Bay in the Super Bowl, he's been in training in Michigan, balling every day with the likes of Bison Dele and Stanley Roberts, who have been elisted in secret to help him train. He's planning on being the first Heisman winner to win an NBA title. The plan is for him to fill in for Kobe while Kobe is off doing 5 - 10 in "mandatory indoors community service" at a Colorado Pennitentiary.

Oh, and in 2005, James White will be taken as well, much too high, because he he has won a few dunk competitions. Conversely, some Euro will be drafted too high, because when he was younger he took ballet lessons and has amazing footwork, to accompany his good jumpshot, lack of posts moves and porous defense.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Why isnt the 2005 mock NBAdraft.net aloud to be released, seriously, there is tons of links to newpapers mostly that is a membership only but ppl still have threads about it and i know basically what its about without having to subscribe, just because they sponsor us or whatever they do shouldnt change, it might even bring in some ppl that like the mocks and player rankings, caus now ppl who arent members as of now get nada, and i dont know if it is crap they are doing or genius work, so why pay. It should be "postable" at this board.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

make your own mock draft and post it.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Desmond Howard eh?


----------



## ngiannios (Sep 24, 2003)

And Dusan Sakota goes first round (if he declares and there is no contract problems). You heard it here first.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ngiannios</b>!
> And Dusan Sakota goes first round (if he declares and there is no contract problems). You heard it here first.


You might be right. Sakota is playing pretty good for Greece' U18 NT. He's surely not on Aleksandrovs level, but he might go in the 1st round some day (2005 or later).


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

james white hes tha guy outta ball above all rite? the 1 that thought he could give VINCE run hahaha that guy has hops but no actual game .... buit he will be picked high atleast top 20 possible top 10


----------

